# Howdy from Arkansas



## Dustin Clays (Dec 6, 2021)

Welcome from TX. You need to contribute 20 quality posts before you start hocking stuff.


----------



## Hharris029 (9 mo ago)

Thank you for that information. So what all counts as a post?


----------



## Harley18RK (Aug 19, 2019)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## poobear (May 14, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## mkummet (Mar 11, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## topdre09 (11 mo ago)

Welcome to AT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Hayden.

You need two weeks membership and 20 posts before you can use the Classifieds, including messaging. Classifieds view/access explained.

Don't use this thread to buy and sell, as it will be deleted.


----------



## Deertracker11 (Jun 6, 2008)

Woo pig!


----------



## Degj (9 mo ago)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## Bullzeyetony (9 mo ago)

NWA is beautiful. I used to run up there to Bentonville Rogers Fayetteville Springdale and Lowell twice a week.


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome to AT from northern Illinois.


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome from Penn State


----------



## veritas.archangel (10 mo ago)

Hharris029 said:


> Thank you for that information. So what all counts as a post?


A "post" is a comment or reply on a thread. Please make sure you are actually contributing to the conversation, not just trying to boost your post count.


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome to AT


----------



## mjgonzo (Mar 21, 2010)

Welcome from NWA


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

veritas.archangel said:


> A "post" is a comment or reply on a thread. Please make sure you are actually contributing to the conversation, not just trying to boost your post count.


welcome to AT from California. Now get busy posting intelligent and engaging texts like the above.


----------



## SITKA SLAYER (11 mo ago)

Welcome from long island


----------



## Hharris029 (9 mo ago)

yes it is really beautiful up here. Unfortunately a lot of people agree and are moving up here. 


Bullzeyetony said:


> NWA is beautiful. I used to run up there to Bentonville Rogers Fayetteville Springdale and Lowell twice a week.


----------



## RobDuncan11 (10 mo ago)

Welcome!


----------



## justbeck2002 (9 mo ago)

Hharris029 said:


> My name is Hayden. I am from northwest Arkansas. I have been shooting since I was about thirteen. I started with a diamond bow and am now shooting a Mathews V3x 33. Also if anyone actually reads this and you have a bowtech realm x for sale hit me up.


Welcome


----------



## Jacob01 (Nov 14, 2021)

Hharris029 said:


> Thank you for that information. So what all counts as a post?


 Be careful, you’ll end up in AT jail…😂


----------



## Jacob01 (Nov 14, 2021)

Hharris029 said:


> Thank you for that information. So what all counts as a post?


Careful bud, you’ll end up in AT jail….😂


----------



## laxwyo (8 mo ago)

Welcome aboard, I'm new as well


----------



## topdre09 (11 mo ago)

Welcome.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meosborne (8 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## Trex90 (Nov 16, 2021)

Welcome.


----------

